# chinese mobiles!!!!!!



## genre_rock (Aug 24, 2007)

hey guys .............hav u ever heard or used fake chinese mobiles ............. they've got some tempting features at very low prices ............... 

Some mobiles are....
---ANYCAL 5200+ Gaming mobile --- it plays .nes roms and has dedicated gaming controls  + it is a dual slide
*technabob.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/anycall_5200.jpg
*cimg2.163.com/catchpic/3/32/32E4F7E0D5E87F39E531B4C1D1240EC0.jpg
*tech.reesun.com/mobile/02/uploadfile/200705/20070517101121224.jpg

---CECT P810 ----- 2mp camera , support dual sim , 
*www.made-in-china.com/image/2f0j00...Mobile-Cell-Phone-Cellular-Mp4-Mp3-Player.jpg


---SONG W668 ------ 3.2 MP camera , 
*www.mercadolibre.com.mx/jm/img?s=MLM&f=14831616_8067.jpg&v=P
*www.mercadolibre.com.mx/jm/img?s=MLM&f=14831616_7527.jpg&v=P


---EZIO A5 MP3 PHONE ---- It has five speakers ,,

*www.cdd.cn/upload/143967/37396803-0BD1-40C7-A77A-4D4FB5875963.jpg
*www.cdd.cn/upload/143967/AC788511-C52F-41F0-B298-E671A338A073.jpg
*www.cdd.cn/upload/143967/27D4261B-BC15-4222-A1CD-A2105C0030DE.jpg
*www.cdd.cn/upload/143967/5E442DA9-C430-4301-A8C7-802A3CCC5502.jpg


--ALL THESE MOBILES COMES WITH TWO BATTERIES......... SPERATE BATTERY CHARGER ............ ALL OF THEM R TOUCHSCREEN ......... 

Has anyone used these mobiles ........ ????????


----------



## gdatuk (Aug 24, 2007)

where do u get them?


----------



## vish786 (Aug 24, 2007)

advice: dont buy them.... chinese cells r use and throw type, menu's not good, features sometimes r in depth but dont work often, no good music, loud music with grrrr grrrr sound, they r slim but with very weak body, less battery life.

Advantage: r cheap to some extent but very soon u will land up searching for a bakra to sell ur chinese set and buy a new one(this time not chinese).


----------



## genre_rock (Aug 24, 2007)

in shimla they r selling like hot cakes


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 24, 2007)

what r there cost.....can dey b used as modem?????


----------



## genre_rock (Aug 25, 2007)

they cost around 9k to 10k .............. and yes they can b used as modems


----------



## assasin (Aug 25, 2007)

^^^  hav u used one urself.


----------



## magnet (Aug 25, 2007)

well there is some news which i saw partially on tv so cant confirm.....but there has been reports that a case in trai will be filled against them  so that imei of such phones can be blocked.....becoz this phones are exact duplication of nokia with same screen and all....like they sell a replica for n73me.....and sells it as  nokia phone only.....while the hardware is of 6600 level...so please  dont take chances to get them....ill try to find more info on it


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 25, 2007)

they are crap.no warranty,etc..if u want a decent cellphone go for sony\nokia.


----------



## ECE0105 (Aug 27, 2007)

The menu buttons for this one looks very similar to the SE W-Series

*www.made-in-china.com/image/2f0j00...Mobile-Cell-Phone-Cellular-Mp4-Mp3-Player.jpg


----------



## Pathik (Aug 27, 2007)

I just saw a chinese n95.. 9k.. Some chinese Crappy os and 2mp cam.. Looked like a 65k screen.. The icons r like symbian.. No signs of gprs or bluetooth..


----------



## abinesh (Aug 27, 2007)

im from south india , (pondicherry ) and here these phones have flooded the market. ppl her are going for n95 look alikes which sells here for 6-7k i think.. also some phones claim to have 7 speakers , touch screen , 3 mp cam etc... (i do not know how true this is )


----------



## ECE0105 (Aug 27, 2007)

If it works, I think it is a steal at that price..... And, anyways, Nokia only sells the mobiles manufactured in Malaysia and China to the Third World countries. U never get a "Made in Finland" Nokia mobile in India, except maybe in the Grey Market.


----------



## muksforu (Aug 27, 2007)

if u want to use for short time then its ok..but for long time use dont think..

its all MTK based...so very cheap..

w.b.r


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 27, 2007)

^^^mtk?


----------



## magnet (Aug 27, 2007)

again i repeat dont buy it since a plan to scrap the imei is being prepared.........


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 28, 2007)

whats *MTK*??


----------



## Pathik (Aug 28, 2007)

I repeat.. The mobiles r crap.. They dont hav the symbian os.. And the build quality sux..


----------



## assasin (Aug 31, 2007)

used one of these chinese mobiles today.they r a real piece of crap.the touch screen sux big time.most of the features mentioned dont work.bluetooth is also crap.


----------



## reddick (Sep 1, 2007)

I urge all digitians,not to buy chinese phones  It's totally wastage to money. They r duplicate ones n don't have running life upto a year though. But it worth if u wana gift it to someone n make impression


----------



## saipradeepg (Sep 3, 2007)

Buddies,
I have used few chinese mobiles.The main problem is most of them are Fakes..
CECT,China Mobile,AnyCall,K-touch are few companies which are renowned ones.The thing is these guys manufacture the exact replica which leaves us the negative impression.But if you use the genuine ones you will never leave them.Touch screen and resolution will be simply amazing!!
Check out this website www.benephon.com
You can switch the language to English.
I'm using Ktouch A615 and my friend is using A905 ofcourse bought in orginal branded shop in HK.They were perfectky fine and simply rocks!!
But i suppose whatever we get in india are not genuine..

Regards,
Pradeep


----------



## qadirahmed (Sep 3, 2007)

saipradeepg said:
			
		

> Buddies,
> I have used few chinese mobiles.The main problem is most of them are Fakes..
> CECT,China Mobile,AnyCall,K-touch are few companies which are renowned ones.The thing is these guys manufacture the exact replica which leaves us the negative impression.But if you use the genuine ones you will never leave them.Touch screen and resolution will be simply amazing!!
> Check out this website www.benephon.com
> ...



may i know the indian price for which u and ur friend has bought.....?


----------



## DanielSmith (Sep 6, 2007)

it is not a good idea to buy mobile phones at such a low price!


----------



## arunks (Sep 30, 2007)

saipradeepg said:
			
		

> Buddies,
> I have used few chinese mobiles.The main problem is most of them are Fakes..
> CECT,China Mobile,AnyCall,K-touch are few companies which are renowned ones.The thing is these guys manufacture the exact replica which leaves us the negative impression.But if you use the genuine ones you will never leave them.Touch screen and resolution will be simply amazing!!
> Check out this website www.benephon.com
> ...



ya i also bought from singapore v400 ..very good phone with tv


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 30, 2007)

Buy if you are a terrorist (use and throw), and a fashion conscious one at that


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 30, 2007)

People don't want to buy original phones of renowned companies like nokia made in China. Fake one would be unacceptable


----------



## A@$h!$H (Nov 4, 2007)

Dont go for these mobiles , they r selling at around 6-7 k in pune. they surely will break  down


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 7, 2007)

K-Touchs has pretty awesome models

*www.benephon.com/en/ProductInfo.aspx?q=281
*www.benephon.com/en/ProductInfo.aspx?q=158 :drool:

do they have a distributor?
if someone has a contact me email for ktouch, plz share.


----------



## magnet (Nov 22, 2007)

my frnd jus got a n95 replica chinese frm hong kong for as low as 4k......so dont buy any piece which is more than 6k cost.....


----------

